# Belt Buckles



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

Any of you guys have any cool buckles to show off and where did you get them? I’ve worked with two older journeymen that had powerhouse buckles and they were pretty awesome. Both got them on the road working big jobs. I top out in a few weeks so haven’t had an opportunity to travel at all but curious if there’s a brother/sister making them. Thanks


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Google has plenty. You may be able to find someone on Etsy to make one for a particular power plant if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

A few years ago there was a post here, with a link to an article, about a couple electricians that jumped another electrician over his belt buckle. 

I can’t remember if it was at a campground. I think they were travelers. Who knows, maybe FLEs?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The nice looking ones are slices of a cross section of a small heat exchangers or boiler tubes.


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

Southeast Power said:


> The nice looking ones are slices of a cross section of a small heat exchangers or boiler tubes.


That’s what one of the guys had, and it had a welded braid around it


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

A few


----------



## Chops146 (Aug 26, 2018)

Smid said:


> Any of you guys have any cool buckles to show off and where did you get them? I’ve worked with two older journeymen that had powerhouse buckles and they were pretty awesome. Both got them on the road working big jobs. I top out in a few weeks so haven’t had an opportunity to travel at all but curious if there’s a brother/sister making them. Thanks


Check out brotherhood custom on Facebook. Pat makes good stuff. If you see one on a tip board, it's most likely one he made.


----------



## Chops146 (Aug 26, 2018)

These are from a fish fry last July. Not Pat's.


----------



## Chops146 (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

Chops146 said:


> Check out brotherhood custom on Facebook. Pat makes good stuff. If you see one on a tip board, it's most likely one he made.


I’ll look into it thanks! I found a local guy that’s made some but I’d have to provide the bug for the center and can’t seem to find any


----------

